# I hate soccer!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I tried watchin usa vs england and the flopping is a joke. these guys fake so many injuries, they go down with a season ending injury and 2 minutes later they are fine like nothing happened..this about sums it up for me!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think most athletes are good actors. The NBA reminds me of acting more hurt than they actually are


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

The part that annoyed me the most was that terrible noise in the back ground.
It literally made me nauseous. I couldn't watch it without muting it. -O,-


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you say grass fairies!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I watched it... totally expected to hate it and found myself liking it. Hmmm go figure. I then also tuned in to the game between Serbia and the Congo... I think those were the two anyway. I think that noise is those plastic horns or something... heard the commentators talking about a couple teams wanting them banned because the players couldn't even hear each other. It is pretty annoying....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a fan of soccer at all. I think as a sport it really sucks. But I respect the World Cup as an event. To me, its like the olympics. There are a ton of sports I don't care about, but I'll watch during the olympics. No way am I watching cycling, swimming, or curling outside of the olympics because they really are pretty boring. I'm the same way with College basketball to be truthful. Unless I am in the arena, I won't watch college basketball. To me, its boring - its all perimeter offense, zone defense, and bad outside shooting. But come the tourneyment in March and you can bet I'm watching it. Same with soccer. It sucks. But I'll watch some world cup games because the event is bigger than the sport.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I watch the World Cup and the Olympics also, GaryFish. I have an interest in the Brazil game today because I served a mission in Brazil. I also hate the flopping in soccer as much as I hate it in the NBA. Derek Fisher is as bad as Vlade Divac used to be for the Lakers. I think flopping is a pansy way to play a sport. 
Like RiverRat, though, I enjoyed watching the USA vs. England. I found myself getting into it and cheering when the U.S. scored and with each save made by that stud keeper on the U.S. squad.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Heres some more injuries. Some will make you down right LOL! 
This is one reason I don't watch it, I haved watched a few minutes of the World Cup to see how The USA boys are doing but thats it.
I don't know if anybody else notices but Steve Nash is alot like these soccer players. Which is funny cuz he also plays soccer. But he flops with the best of them. If you don't believe me watch real close when he's playing and you will see. o-||


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

At least in soccer they are claiming to have been kicked, geez, in the NBA most of the time all that happens is one guy sticks his butt out and bumps the other guy... and the floppin that goes on in the PGA...oh, wait a minute, I forget, golf ain't a real sport so how can ya flop?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

In golf its called a flop shot.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd hate to be a North Korean soccer player today- heading home- might never hear of those guys again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

USA is into the round of 16.... just beat those pesky Algerians. US and England are in.... Slovenia is out. If we hadn't made it this time, I doubt I'd have watched it again. Yeah, I'm totally a fair weather "watcher".


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I watched the last 10 minutes of today's match. Found myself cheering out loud when that last goal went in. It was pretty exciting. I actually enjoyed it. Not much of a soccer fan either.

Shane


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah, soccer sucks.





morons.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: I hate soccer!! Perfect Socialist sport*

http://www.americanthinker.com/2010/06/ ... ist_s.html


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man. U offers Donovan 4 million to come play? Not a bad consolation prize.... I still think the guy from Real Salt Lake sucks.

Oh.. and the article... hilarious!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes soccer, is very gay.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Yes soccer, is very gay.


Dude, I dont know why but your comment cracked me up! It was so random :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

RiverRat says:


> Man. U offers Donovan 4 million to come play? Not a bad consolation prize...


Fixed replies:


> Yes soccer, is very gay.


So fixed, would you be gay for $4 million?

o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> RiverRat says:
> 
> 
> > Man. U offers Donovan 4 million to come play? Not a bad consolation prize...
> ...


So fixed, would you be gay for $4 million?

o-||[/quote:1033imyz]

Fixed would be gay for a few bottles of Black Velvet, believe me I have heard stories. :O•-: o-||  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny stuff. I gotta say, I hate soccer. I've given it a fair shake. I've watched world cup games. Heck, when it was in the US, I had a GREAT time watching the championship with some people from Brazil. Until the game was decided in the crap shoot called a "shoot out". Might as well flip a coin to decide the champion on that one. 

My own take in comparing soccer to American sports is that it is just plain boring. Even more boring than baseball. Soccer fans will say is it 90 minutes of action with no stops. But that ignores that in that 90 minutes, there is really only about 2 minutes worth of time when something actually happens. For the other 88 minutes, it is a large scale game of keep away - and there is no chance of a score. In a typical baseball game - perhaps our most boring sport by counts of action - there are typically 250-270 pitches thrown. With every pitch, there is a moment of "what will happen?" A moment of suspense. Ball? Strike? Hit ball? How far? will he catch it? does the throw make it in time? for 54 outs, and 250 pitches, there is action. And that is far more than in any soccer game. In baseball, a score can happen on any pitch. On the Pitch, there are maybe a dozen chances for a score in any game. 

And my favorite from the pro-soccer groups - I've been sent to watch several soccer highlight clips to show me how great soccer is. One was a 5 minute clip of Ronaldo - perhaps the greatest in the world. Thing was, it only showed like 4 goals. It showed several dozen missed shots on goal - in the highlight film! And it was like three seasons worth of games to come up with the film - dude has like seven different uniforms on throughout the video. And I'm suppossed to be convinced that soccer is great? Pallllheeeeezzzzzz. 

I'd rather watch curling. That brunette Canadian rock chucker in the olympics was totally hot.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> Fixed would be gay for a few bottles of Black Velvet, believe me I have heard stories.


He's right.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

South America soccer is HUGE. My Son is in Uruguay . The country just about shuts down when a game is on. They send off fireworks, honk car horns, bang pots and pans in the streets when they score a goal. He said they go nuts when they win a game. It's pretty crazy over there now with uruguay in the top four . I've watched a few games and still think it's a girls sport . If they added pads and a helmet there would be less flopping. GO GUAY.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the World Cup finals on the TV in the office while working on reports and watering lawns and gardens, both of which are more exciting than the game.

I'm just waiting for the after-game festivities: turning squad cars upside-down and lighting them on fire, looting stores, half-naked drunks everywhere, slaughtering goats and offering them to the Soccer God; stuff like that.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> turning squad cars upside-down and lighting them on fire, looting stores, half-naked drunks everywhere, slaughtering goats and offering them to the Soccer God; stuff like that.


Isn't that a typical weeknight activity in Evingston?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > turning squad cars upside-down and lighting them on fire, looting stores, half-naked drunks everywhere, slaughtering goats and offering them to the Soccer God; stuff like that.
> ...


he, he, he, he........weekends, after I go to bed.


----------

